# New bait??



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw something on ESPN outdoors the other day and was wondering if anyone had heard of or where I could pick some up. It was a spinner bait with tandem willow blades and instead of a head with a skirt it was a rattle spoon with a skirt. The action on this thing was absolutely incredible!! And I can't even imagine the vibration this thing puts out!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll bet All Eyes could make something like that.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I would like to see a picture of it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes some pics would help or a link. I am interested as well.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.nemirelures.com/pages/spin-ripper

I found a company that makes them...seems pretty simple!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

OIC. Redfish spoons is what I call them. Only with the added spinner blades. Commonly used in brackish and salt water. They have a rattle chamber that runs horizontal as apposed to most that are vertical. My buddy came up with a good idea of using brass 22 cal. casings as rattle chambers with a few stainless bearings inside. They might work pretty well for making these as bass lures. 
Since I hardly ever fish for bass anymore except for smallies once in a while, I haven't made any lures for bass. May be I'll try one of these. 
Thanks for the link!


----------

